# This was in my email this morning....



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Seriously! I just about spit my coffee out this morning reading this. Seems like a lot or rubbish to me.

Click Here


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Calibrated cables!?!? I don't like my stuff that much.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Tale
tāl/
noun
noun: tale; plural noun: tales

1. a fictitious or true narrative or story, especially one that is imaginatively recounted.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It's no wonder companies like that stay in business, look at what they charge to do the calibration LOL


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I had the same thing in my email today too... Strange thing is I believe it to a *certain extent*.Years ago I remember swapping cables when I had a tube preamp, and a SS amp... There was a night, and day difference but I believe it had to do with the input and output impedance of the equipment. I say this because when I got my Classe Audio DR6 preamp, and DR10 amps it made absolutely no difference what cables I used. The Dr6 had an output impedance of less than 1 ohm. I do find it hard to believe that with today's SS equipment though that there would be any difference at all with a cable unless it was made poorly.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

LOL at the header "A Happy Upgrade Story From Transparent", well of course they're happy! They got paid $700 to do nothing. 

Ugh those companies make me sick.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Yea, I got that rubbish too. PT Barnum was right, there is one born every minute... :rolleyesno:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey guys, go and collect more snakes. At this rate we'll run out of oil.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

imho, its an issue of more money then brains, however, transparent does in fact "calibrate" their cables

http://www.transparentcable.com/design/audio_cable_networks.php?catID=1&modCAT=1


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Lowe's calibrated my copper lamp chord for free......:bigsmile:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

tcarcio said:


> Lowe's calibrated my copper lamp chord for free......:bigsmile:


Do you find the light coming out now has a natural warmth and vibrancy that wasn't there before. :innocent:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

robbo266317 said:


> Hey guys, go and collect more snakes. At this rate we'll run out of oil.


rofl!!!!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

robbo266317 said:


> Do you find the light coming out now has a natural warmth and vibrancy that wasn't there before. :innocent:


hilarious...
I just sent my stock jbl binding posts and internal wiring in for SOC certification. 
Can't wait to have some gear thats snake oil certified!


----------



## TheGimp (Jan 27, 2015)

"Certification" is different than "calibration".

If you want your cables "Certified", send them to me and I'll do it for $29.99 plus shipping. I will be glad to certify that they are indeed cables.

How one "Calibrates" cables is another matter. It implies that the characteristics of the cable can be changed by some method, thus allowing the cables to be adjusted to match a known standard.

That one pegs my "" meter.


----------

